# All Digests for Newsletter 3000



## Guest (9 mo ago)

*Knitting Paradise forum digest*
Apr 8, 2022

*Main*
(knitting and crochet help/discussions)

Oh...for Peeps Sake!
IMPORTANT: Check Your Password
Fraternal child's socks
Bikini Freedom
knitting is helpful
Yarn untangles
How to avoid holes (k)
How to neaten ribbing and edges.
changing needles on project...
Mystery Yarn
Schachenmayr baby pattern hep
Has anyone heard of this stitch?
Lion Brand Landscapes Fusion yarn
Pattern help
Really need help
*Pictures*
(pics of finished and work-in-progress knitting/crochet projects)

House of Tudor knit sweater
little boy's cardigan
Baby cardigan Sirdar 1200
Watermelon slices
Afghan for Ukraine
Scrapghan - The Bear
AG Doll Dress
BABBITY BABY JACKET
Kaffe Fassett K sweater
C2C baby gift
Latest on working the edging around the corners
Went to a quilt show and found these
*General Chit-Chat (non-knitting talk)*

Prayer please
Thanks yall
latest update on my Lenten challenge
kk's Odd jokes and Old photos
Ten things time has taught me
The Wisdom of Solomon ...
Easter
kk's classic cars with and without tops
A cleaning substitute for coffee percolators
Good Morning, Happy, & More!
*Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities*

(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 10th December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 3rd December, 2021
(a rerun) Knitting Tea Party, Friday 11th March, 2022
*Members Buy/Sell/Trade -- Classifieds*

SOLD 4 Skeins Debbie Bliss Rialto DK Superwash Yarn - Rose Color
Ice Yarns for sale.
*Links and Resources*

Pie Crust Basketweave Blanket (K)
Diagonal Basketweave Baby Blanket (K)
Sweet Stole (K)
Varley DK Shawl (C)
Alix Cardigan for Women, XS-5X (C)
*Pattern Requests*

Sock pattern
*Other Crafts*

Still not feeling great but
Stained glass pieces
Any Experienced Tatters?
Looking for this purse form in American


----------

